# Programs Not Responding



## Peelie (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello,
I am having an issue with my laptop being very slow and not responding to many programs. I was looked at by a technician and worked for a few days now its back to doing the same thing. Your assistance would be greatly appreciated.



Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-6100U CPU @ 2.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 78 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 12179 Mb
Graphics Card: DisplayLink USB Device
Hard Drives: C: 918 GB (825 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 07JM0H
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. What please did the technician report


> was looked at by a technician


and is he/she a professional computer repair tech or just someone you know who is apparently - good with computers.

2. What is the full model of the Dell and what is the service tag number please
http://www.dell.com/support/content...self-support-knowledgebase/locate-service-tag

3. Also re one of your other topics -
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/uninstalling-mcafee-and-installing-norton-antivirus.1178941/

I realise Defender is now shown as the AV but did you install Norton?


> I would like to know if there are any precautions to be taken when uninstalling McAfee antivirus and installing Norton antivirus programs.


4. Also if when you start topics you reply to them and therefore notify us if the problem is solved - you tend to make it easier to know where to start with the next topic you commence.
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/cannot-uninstall-corrupt-copy-of-adobeacrobat-reader-dc.1188245/


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

What is your Windows 10 OS version?
Do you know this information?
https://support.displaylink.com/knowledgebase/articles/525125-displaylink-and-windows-10


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Please do not send me a personal message. All help must be here on this topic
When you return to the topic simply type your reply in the box that appears, when you open the topic and then click the - post reply button

2. I have copied the personal conversation you sent me here


> The technical is a professional computer repair person although I do not know much about this qualifications. A lot of people in my community use him and he was referred to me. He said that there were a lot of programs running in the background which were causing my laptop to behave in this manner. While not spyware, some of them were adware and some negative programs. He said that the there is a major problem with the manufacturers of microprocessors and they are trying to apply a fix which is causing a reduction of performance in the computers affected. He stated that one would have to bear with it until the manufacturer is able to apply a fix.
> I ran a Malwarebyte program last evening and it found 173 issues which I quarantined and this seemed to have helped. I am not sure though if the same problem will not reoccur.
> Here is the information you asked for Service tag is 3QQ9R72 My computer is a Dell Inspiron 5559, Desktop D55B72R. Hope I have given you all the info you asked for. I did run the Sysinfo and copied and pasted it in my first email.


3. Please answer - on this topic the question regarding Norton that I asked


> 3. Also re one of your other topics -
> https://forums.techguy.org/threads/uninstalling-mcafee-and-installing-norton-antivirus.1178941/
> I would like to know if there are any precautions to be taken when uninstalling McAfee antivirus and installing Norton antivirus programs


*
I realise Defender is now shown as the AV but did you install Norton?
*
*4. *There was an urgent BIOS/Firmware update for your computer which addresses the security risk that you may have heard about - Meltdown and is possibly what your technician was referring to. The BIOS update was released on 6 Feb 2018 and is version 1.4.1.
According to Dell you have that updated BIOS having refreshed your system configuration on 23 February
*Is that correct please*

5. *Send please the scan log from Malwarebytes*

6. When I have these answers and the log we will then commence to examine the possible reasons for the slow performance.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You have sent the reply as a personal conversation again


> Yes, BIOS update, version 1.4.1 was done


If you can type the reply in the personal conversation I cannot understand why you cannot type it on the topic HERE

I made a typing error in my last post when I asked you to send the quarantine log I apologise please send the scan log
To save a *Scan Log:*


Open the log file you would like to save
Click *Export*
Choose to export to either a .txt file
Choose a folder to save the log file in, then click *Save*
*and then attach the log to your reply*
You mention in your personal conversation that you have another log from a scan


> I have attached the Malwarebytes Scan done on 2/25/2018 and also another, (a different type- sorry I am not a tekkie) done on 2/27/2017.


Neither was attached of course to the personal conversation please attach that second log to your reply as well.

PLEASE as I asked reply on the topic here.


----------



## Peelie (Sep 13, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. What please did the technician report
> 
> and is he/she a professional computer repair tech or just someone you know who is apparently - good with computers.
> 
> ...





Peelie said:


> Hello,
> I am having an issue with my laptop being very slow and not responding to many programs. I was looked at by a technician and worked for a few days now its back to doing the same thing. Your assistance would be greatly appreciated.
> /2018
> 
> ...





Peelie said:


> Hello,
> I am having an issue with my laptop being very slow and not responding to many programs. I was looked at by a technician and worked for a few days now its back to doing the same thing. Your assistance would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
> ...





Macboatmaster said:


> You have sent the reply as a personal conversation again
> 
> If you can type the reply in the personal conversation I cannot understand why you cannot type it on the topic HERE
> 
> ...


Good Morning,

I have attached the two reports again although they have already been attached.

Regards,

Yvonne


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1.


> I have attached the two reports again although they have already been attached.


It is a minor point, but the logs have never been attached before, as the topic shows. In fact this is the first time you have actually replied on the topic, your previous replies have all been by way of you sending me a personal conversation message, and they were never attached to those messages either.

2. When you next reply please type in box that appears when you return to the topic.
Please do not reply by clicking reply on my post as that will quote all of my post back to me.
Please ONLY quote anything I post that you wish to highlight to me.

3. You have as you can see from the logs acquired software from PC Driver Headquarters. It was either downloaded intentionally by you, or was with some other free software you downloaded. The latter is often the case and you should be very careful, when downloading free software to check what is also being installed, and opt out of additions you do not want. With free software you are not always offered the opportunity, but on many occasions you are.
*You do not want that software from PC Driver Headquarters and although Malwarebytes has quarantined the registry entries, we will look further at its uninstallation later in the topic.*

4. Please run Mini Tool Box

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/minitoolbox/
when it is installed right click on the shortcut on the desktop and click run as admin
Click to check ONLY installed programs
Click Go
Open the text file on the desktop
right click to select all
copy and paste to reply please.

5.
Download *AdwCleaner* by Malwarebytes onto your Desktop.


Right-click on *AdwCleaner.exe* and select *Run as Administrator*
Accept the EULA (*I accept*), then click on *Scan*
Let the scan complete. Once it's done, make sure that every item listed in the different tabs is *checked* and click on the *Clean* button. This will kill all the active processes
Once the cleaning process is complete, AdwCleaner will ask to restart your computer, do it
After the restart, a log will open when logging in. Please copy/paste the content of that log in your next reply


----------



## Peelie (Sep 13, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1.
> 
> It is a minor point, but the logs have never been attached before, as the topic shows. In fact this is the first time you have actually replied on the topic, your previous replies have all been by way of you sending me a personal conversation message, and they were never attached to those messages either.
> 
> ...


MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 17-06-2016
Ran by msype (administrator) on 01-03-2018 at 06:07:11
Running from "C:\Users\msype\Desktop"
Microsoft Windows 10 Home (X64)
Model: Inspiron 5559 Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

=========================== Installed Programs ============================

Adobe Acrobat DC (HKLM-x32\...\{AC76BA86-1033-FFFF-7760-0C0F074E4100}) (Version: 18.011.20038 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Apple Application Support (32-bit) (HKLM-x32\...\{F2871C89-C8A5-42EE-8D45-0F02506385A6}) (Version: 5.1 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Application Support (64-bit) (HKLM\...\{9BC93467-75D1-4AA4-BD58-D9C51D88DFAB}) (Version: 5.1 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Mobile Device Support (HKLM\...\{55BB2110-FB43-49B3-93F4-945A0CFB0A6C}) (Version: 10.0.1.3 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Software Update (HKLM-x32\...\{56EC47AA-5813-4FF6-8E75-544026FBEA83}) (Version: 2.2.0.150 - Apple Inc.)
Bonjour (HKLM\...\{56DDDFB8-7F79-4480-89D5-25E1F52AB28F}) (Version: 3.1.0.1 - Apple Inc.)
Brother MFL-Pro Suite MFC-J430W (HKLM-x32\...\{A1B36B88-AF90-43A3-8906-6DBEE89B4FBD}) (Version: 1.1.6.0 - Brother Industries, Ltd.)
CyberLink Media Suite Essentials (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{8F14AA37-5193-4A14-BD5B-BDF9B361AEF7}) (Version: 12 - CyberLink Corp.)
Dell Customer Connect (HKLM-x32\...\{04A41EBC-AB30-4574-A14D-E0CDFE31AB70}) (Version: 1.5.1.0 - Dell Inc.)
Dell Digital Delivery (HKLM-x32\...\{AB7F2792-2ED1-4C5C-9F28-680E5110BF72}) (Version: 3.1.1018.0 - Dell Products, LP)
Dell Help & Support (HKLM\...\{457EFE69-8F49-43E0-80F9-1DEF4F7690C2}) (Version: 2.5.23.0 - Dell Inc.) Hidden
Dell Help & Support (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{457EFE69-8F49-43E0-80F9-1DEF4F7690C2}) (Version: 2.5.23.0 - Dell Inc.)
Dell Product Registration (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{48114909-3C3B-43E6-BF98-AE9C396500A3}) (Version: 3.0.127.0 - Dell Inc.)
Dell SupportAssist (HKLM\...\PC-Doctor for Windows) (Version: 2.0.6875.668 - Dell)
Dell SupportAssist Remediation (HKLM\...\{4164FBBB-3428-4EFE-863F-30CAC3ADE51A}) (Version: 3.1.2.3837 - Dell Inc.) Hidden
Dell SupportAssist Remediation (HKLM-x32\...\{80642b68-d76d-4777-a9dc-4ca30647e8a8}) (Version: 3.1.2.3837 - Dell Inc.)
Dell SupportAssistAgent (HKLM\...\{9DD6B149-CEBC-4910-B11A-242393EDF6D3}) (Version: 2.1.4.14 - Dell)
Dell Update - SupportAssist Update Plugin (HKLM\...\{2228BC43-73DA-4F9A-BEE6-8E9C15328513}) (Version: 3.1.1.3832 - Dell Inc.)
Dell Update (HKLM-x32\...\{632610E3-5B12-403C-9C93-EF533ED1C113}) (Version: 1.10.5.0 - Dell Inc.)
Dropbox (HKLM-x32\...\Dropbox) (Version: 44.4.58 - Dropbox, Inc.)
Dropbox Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{099218A5-A723-43DC-8DB5-6173656A1E94}) (Version: 1.3.59.1 - Dropbox, Inc.) Hidden
GIMP 2.8.22 (HKLM\...\GIMP-2_is1) (Version: 2.8.22 - The GIMP Team)
Google Chrome (HKLM-x32\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 64.0.3282.186 - Google Inc.)
Google Talk Plugin (HKLM-x32\...\{F9B579C2-D854-300A-BE62-A09EB9D722E4}) (Version: 5.41.3.0 - Google)
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{60EC980A-BDA2-4CB6-A427-B07A5498B4CA}) (Version: 1.3.33.7 - Google Inc.) Hidden
GoTo Opener (HKLM-x32\...\{351B54B2-1AFC-42A7-A8C0-9E05C26F0D1E}) (Version: 1.0.470 - LogMeIn, Inc.)
GoToMeeting 8.21.0.8404 (HKCU\...\GoToMeeting) (Version: 8.21.0.8404 - LogMeIn, Inc.)
Herramientas de corrección de Microsoft Office 2016: español (HKLM-x32\...\{90160000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.4266.1001 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
HP LaserJet 1020 Series (HKLM\...\HP LaserJet 1020 Series) (Version: - )
Intel Security True Key (HKLM\...\TrueKey) (Version: 4.20.108.1 - Intel Security)
Intel(R) Chipset Device Software (HKLM-x32\...\{60c073df-e736-4210-9c3a-5fc2b651cef3}) (Version: 10.1.1.7 - Intel(R) Corporation) Hidden
Intel(R) Management Engine Components (HKLM\...\{1CEAC85D-2590-4760-800F-8DE5E91F3700}) (Version: 11.7.0.1054 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Processor Graphics (HKLM-x32\...\{F0E3AD40-2BBD-4360-9C76-B9AC9A5886EA}) (Version: 22.20.16.4771 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (HKLM\...\{409CB30E-E457-4008-9B1A-ED1B9EA21140}) (Version: 14.8.9.1053 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Serial IO (HKLM\...\{9FD91C5C-44AE-4D9D-85BE-AE52816B0294}) (Version: 30.100.1519.7 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Trusted Connect Service Client x86 (HKLM-x32\...\{C9552825-7BF2-4344-BA91-D3CD46F4C441}) (Version: 1.47.866.0 - Intel Corporation) Hidden
Intel(R) Trusted Connect Services Client (HKLM-x32\...\{246c6cc0-9810-4728-9a29-28474de2eec5}) (Version: 1.47.866.0 - Intel Corporation) Hidden
Intel(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R) (HKLM-x32\...\{DC5673D2-228D-45BC-B9BB-9610CE67DFC0}) (Version: 17.1.1524.1353 - Intel Corporation)
Intel® PROSet/Wireless Software (HKLM-x32\...\{8431b7d7-59d1-4f45-8212-a2eac049528f}) (Version: 19.60.0 - Intel Corporation)
Intel® Security Assist (HKLM-x32\...\{4B230374-6475-4A73-BA6E-41015E9C5013}) (Version: 1.0.0.532 - Intel Corporation)
iTunes (HKLM\...\{554C62C7-E6BB-40F1-892B-F0AE02D3C135}) (Version: 12.5.3.17 - Apple Inc.)
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 13.5.5 (HKLM-x32\...\KLiteCodecPack_is1) (Version: 13.5.5 - KLCP)
Logitech SetPoint 6.67 (HKLM\...\sp6) (Version: 6.67.83 - Logitech)
Malwarebytes version 3.3.1.2183 (HKLM\...\{35065F43-4BB2-439A-BFF7-0F1014F2E0CD}_is1) (Version: 3.3.1.2183 - Malwarebytes)
Maxx Audio Installer (x64) (HKLM\...\{307032B2-6AF2-46D7-B933-62438DEB2B9A}) (Version: 2.6.9060.3 - Waves Audio Ltd.) Hidden
Microsoft Lync Basic 2013 (HKLM-x32\...\Office15.LYNCENTRY) (Version: 15.0.4569.1506 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2016 (HKLM-x32\...\Office16.PROPLUS) (Version: 16.0.4266.1001 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft OneDrive (HKCU\...\OneDriveSetup.exe) (Version: 17.005.0107.0008 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}) (Version: 8.0.61001 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (HKLM\...\{ad8a2fa1-06e7-4b0d-927d-6e54b3d31028}) (Version: 8.0.61000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM\...\{8220EEFE-38CD-377E-8595-13398D740ACE}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM\...\{5FCE6D76-F5DC-37AB-B2B8-22AB8CEDB1D4}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM-x32\...\{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (HKLM-x32\...\{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}) (Version: 9.0.30729.4148 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM-x32\...\{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM\...\{1D8E6291-B0D5-35EC-8441-6616F567A0F7}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM-x32\...\{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{33d1fd90-4274-48a1-9bc1-97e33d9c2d6f}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x64) - 12.0.30501 (HKLM-x32\...\{050d4fc8-5d48-4b8f-8972-47c82c46020f}) (Version: 12.0.30501.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x86) - 12.0.30501 (HKLM-x32\...\{f65db027-aff3-4070-886a-0d87064aabb1}) (Version: 12.0.30501.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable (x64) - 14.0.24215 (HKLM-x32\...\{d992c12e-cab2-426f-bde3-fb8c53950b0d}) (Version: 14.0.24215.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64) (HKLM\...\Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64)) (Version: 10.0.50903 - Microsoft Corporation)
Mozilla Firefox 58.0.2 (x64 en-US) (HKLM\...\Mozilla Firefox 58.0.2 (x64 en-US)) (Version: 58.0.2 - Mozilla)
Mozilla Maintenance Service (HKLM-x32\...\MozillaMaintenanceService) (Version: 58.0.2.6611 - Mozilla)
Outils de vérification linguistique 2013 de Microsoft Office - Français (HKLM-x32\...\{90150000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 15.0.4569.1506 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Outils de vérification linguistique 2016 de Microsoft Office - Français (HKLM-x32\...\{90160000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.4266.1001 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Product Registration (HKLM\...\{48114909-3C3B-43E6-BF98-AE9C396500A3}) (Version: 3.0.127.0 - Dell Inc.) Hidden
Realtek Card Reader (HKLM-x32\...\{5BC2B5AB-80DE-4E83-B8CF-426902051D0A}) (Version: 10.0.10125.31214 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}) (Version: 6.0.1.8142 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
RingCentral for Windows (HKLM-x32\...\{35D77C31-2227-4048-9213-CD208D81ACD1}) (Version: 9.4.3.29474 - RingCentral)
Service Pack 1 for Microsoft Office 2013 (KB2850036) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90150000-012D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office15.LYNCENTRY_{7F6C4883-A18C-459A-82C1-A2F9403F2DA6}) (Version: - Microsoft)
TeamViewer 12 (HKLM-x32\...\TeamViewer) (Version: 12.0.78313 - TeamViewer)
TOTAL (HKLM-x32\...\{07BC20F3-F40F-4BFD-9005-7FB5605C9538}) (Version: 6.100.0140 - a la mode, inc.) Hidden
TOTAL (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{07BC20F3-F40F-4BFD-9005-7FB5605C9538}) (Version: 6.100.0140 - a la mode, inc.)
TOTAL Connect (HKLM-x32\...\{ED2432D3-1214-4F30-9DAB-5BC767143A31}) (Version: 3.00.0023 - a la mode, inc.)
TOTAL Mobile Sync (HKLM-x32\...\{9A676B2C-0705-464D-97A3-6EA1A8DC9504}) (Version: 1.00.0088 - a la mode, inc.)
TOTAL Sketch (HKLM-x32\...\{B156E9B8-A6E8-4A08-9E85-82831DAE4BD5}) (Version: 1.00.0053 - a la mode, inc.)
UAD Reader (HKLM-x32\...\{783E6508-107B-401D-8F7A-64AA111FBCA1}) (Version: 1.100.00700 - a la mode, inc.)
Update for Skype for Business 2015 (KB4011678) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90150000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office15.LYNCENTRY_{7DAA8E42-209D-4EBE-A47E-8948AA4B208C}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Skype for Business 2015 (KB4011678) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90150000-012B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office15.LYNCENTRY_{7DAA8E42-209D-4EBE-A47E-8948AA4B208C}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Skype for Business 2015 (KB4011678) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90150000-012D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office15.LYNCENTRY_{7DAA8E42-209D-4EBE-A47E-8948AA4B208C}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Skype for Business 2016 (KB4011662) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90160000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office16.PROPLUS_{AF32A5ED-4BB8-414B-A863-970FDC2FE4E0}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Skype for Business 2016 (KB4011662) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90160000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office16.PROPLUS_{AF32A5ED-4BB8-414B-A863-970FDC2FE4E0}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Skype for Business 2016 (KB4011662) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90160000-012B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office16.PROPLUS_{AF32A5ED-4BB8-414B-A863-970FDC2FE4E0}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Skype for Business 2016 (KB4011662) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90160000-012B-0419-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office16.PROPLUS_{AF32A5ED-4BB8-414B-A863-970FDC2FE4E0}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Skype for Business 2016 (KB4011662) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90160000-012B-0422-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office16.PROPLUS_{AF32A5ED-4BB8-414B-A863-970FDC2FE4E0}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Vulkan Run Time Libraries 1.0.33.0 (HKLM\...\VulkanRT1.0.33.0) (Version: 1.0.33.0 - LunarG, Inc.)
Vulkan Run Time Libraries 1.0.54.1 (HKLM\...\VulkanRT1.0.54.1) (Version: 1.0.54.1 - LunarG, Inc.) Hidden
WhatsApp (HKCU\...\WhatsApp) (Version: 0.2.8082 - WhatsApp)
Zoom (HKCU\...\ZoomUMX) (Version: 4.0 - Zoom Video Communications, Inc.)
Засоби перевірки правопису Microsoft Office 2016 - українська (HKLM-x32\...\{90160000-001F-0422-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.4266.1001 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Средства проверки правописания Microsoft Office 2016 - русский (HKLM-x32\...\{90160000-001F-0419-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.4266.1001 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden

**** End of log ****

There is also a quarantined file in a folder which was created after running Adware


----------



## Peelie (Sep 13, 2016)

# AdwCleaner 7.0.8.0 - Logfile created on Thu Mar 01 11:24:37 2018
# Updated on 2018/08/02 by Malwarebytes 
# Running on Windows 10 Home (X64)
# Mode: clean
# Support: https://www.malwarebytes.com/support

***** [ Services ] *****

No malicious services deleted.

***** [ Folders ] *****

Deleted: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Lavasoft\WebCompanion
Deleted: C:\ProgramData\\UAB

***** [ Files ] *****

Deleted: C:\Windows\SysNative\LavasoftTcpService64.dll

***** [ DLL ] *****

No malicious DLLs cleaned.

***** [ WMI ] *****

No malicious WMI cleaned.

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

No malicious shortcuts cleaned.

***** [ Tasks ] *****

No malicious tasks deleted.

***** [ Registry ] *****

Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\ak.staticimgfarm.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\ask.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\azlyrics.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\cmptch.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\d10lpsik1i8c69.cloudfront.net
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\d1210arsvkeqke.cloudfront.net
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\d169bbxks24g2u.cloudfront.net
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\d16fk4ms6rqz1v.cloudfront.net
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\d22j4fzzszoii2.cloudfront.net
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\d26opx5dl8t69i.cloudfront.net
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\d2m2wsoho8qq12.cloudfront.net
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\d30ke5tqu2tkyx.cloudfront.net
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\d3jdlwnuo8nsnr.cloudfront.net
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\dotomi.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\finditinjamaica.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\fromdoctopdf.dl.tb.ask.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\getvideoconvert.dl.tb.ask.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\homes.trovit.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\izito.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\land.pckeeper.software
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\metrolyrics.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\pckeeper.software
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\plarium.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\static.cmptch.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\staticimgfarm.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\trovit.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\ttdetect.staticimgfarm.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\www.azlyrics.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\www.finditinjamaica.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\www.izito.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\www.metrolyrics.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\www.yourtango.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\yourtango.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\google-goggles.en.softonic.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\hp-laserjet-1020-drivers.en.softonic.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\softonic.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\DOMStorage\apps.driversupport.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\DOMStorage\driversupport.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\download.driversupport.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\LowRegistry\DOMStorage\driversupport.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\AppContainer\Storage\microsoft.microsoftedge_8wekyb3d8bbwe\Children\001\Internet Explorer\EdpDomStorage\download.driversupport.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\AppContainer\Storage\microsoft.microsoftedge_8wekyb3d8bbwe\Children\001\Internet Explorer\EdpDomStorage\driversupport.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\AppContainer\Storage\microsoft.microsoftedge_8wekyb3d8bbwe\Children\001\Internet Explorer\DOMStorage\download.driversupport.com
Deleted: [Key] - HKCU\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\AppContainer\Storage\microsoft.microsoftedge_8wekyb3d8bbwe\Children\001\Internet Explorer\DOMStorage\driversupport.com
Deleted: [Value] - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\FeatureControl\FEATURE_BROWSER_EMULATION|DriverSupport.exe
Deleted: [Value] - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\FeatureControl\FEATURE_GPU_RENDERING|DriverSupport.exe
Deleted: [Key] - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\DriverSupport.exe
Deleted: [Key] - HKLM\SOFTWARE\ActiveOptimization
Deleted: [Key] - HKLM\SOFTWARE\MimarSinan

***** [ Firefox (and derivatives) ] *****

No malicious Firefox entries deleted.

***** [ Chromium (and derivatives) ] *****

No malicious Chromium entries deleted.

*************************

::Tracing keys deleted
::Winsock settings cleared
::Additional Actions: 0

*************************

C:/AdwCleaner/AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [7244 B] - [2018/3/1 11:17:27]
C:/AdwCleaner/AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [7311 B] - [2018/3/1 11:23:17]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[C0].txt ##########


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I advise you to ignore the suggestions in the post from IttechGyan
I have no reason to suspect they are relevant to what is your problem.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*Have you intentionally configured language packs for Russian and Ukrainian on Office 2016*
Засоби перевірки правопису Microsoft Office 2016 - українська
Средства проверки правописания Microsoft Office 2016 - русский

I know you also have the French and Spanish, but Russian and Ukrainian perplexed me?

*How is the computer running now please.*
I am hoping it is a little better after the malwarebytes and the AdwCleaner.


----------

